

Youtube Partners With Sony Pictures, NBC Universal And Warner Brothers - nikhilpandit
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/google-partners-with-sony-pictures-nbc-universal-and-warner-brothers-for-youtube-movies/

======
joejohnson
There are still too many free options that will compete with this 2.99 price
tag (e.g. torrents). I think they should lower that price, or move to a small
subscription-fee model.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Personally I prefer the iTunes-like $2.99 pricing model. I don't watch movies
regularly enough to make most subscription plans worth it. Hence why I don't
bother with Netflix either.

I'm probably the long-tail of the market, though, but I do hope they find a
way to segment without without shutting people like me out.

~~~
joejohnson
Then, for you, it would probably be easier to torrent the few movies you do
watch. YouTube is going to have a decent collection (and it will grow), but
the best selection is on bittorent sites.

------
Keyframe
Q. Is this global?

A. No. This service is available to US YouTube users only.

QED

------
aphexairlines
Didn't WB take a big dive in its latest earnings report? Google should have
left those creeps bleeding.

------
citizenkeys
Google's new movie partnerships are an attempt to avoid spending money to get
Hulu on Google TV. Google TV is still a flop even if this works out. Apple TV
is about half the price, runs iOS, and supports iPad Air Play.

"Earth Girls Are Easy" still not em bed-able: <http://avsquid.com/totally_80s>

~~~
smackfu
"runs iOS" is pretty meaningless when there are no apps.

Apple TV is cool but it's pretty much just NetFlix or buy content from Apple.
(Or blacked-out sports if you are into that.)

~~~
citizenkeys
Apple TV can be easily hacked to run XBMC:
[http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/20/xbmc-comes-to-the-new-
app...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/20/xbmc-comes-to-the-new-apple-tv/)

As for no apps, at $99 bucks Apple is easily taking a loss on Apple TV to get
market share. As soon as Apple is ready, it would not be difficult for Apple
to enable iTunes and apps for Apple TV.

~~~
rodh257
why not just do that now to help them get that market share, and some profits
from the app store sales to boot?

